
Android App Reads data from Contactless Credit Cards - talkingquickly
https://github.com/thomasskora/android-nfc-paycardreader#readme
======
talkingquickly
Article with more details here:
[http://www.newscientist.com/blogs/onepercent/2012/06/android...](http://www.newscientist.com/blogs/onepercent/2012/06/android-
app-lets-you-swipe-con.html)

